# WAAAAAY Early Tomb Kings info



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From Warseer:



> Hallo again. I had a long chat with my source today, getting more and more detailed information on the new Tomb King’s rules. The rules are from the first design script for the new book, or so I was told. So it is a really early bit of information and nothing is safe but I thought you would still like to know.
> Personally, I like most of the innovations very much. A very mobile army with tactical special rules - this is definitely going in the right direction.
> 
> Special rules:
> ...


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds awesome. But i don't like the way theyve nerfed some of the stuff. Incantattions are no longer "auto-cast". I imagine that skeletons will either drop by one point or get light armour to get them on fait terms with the vampire skeletons.
Do you think TK's will be able to march if within so much range of the general?

Do you know roughly when the release is slated for?


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

awesome theres going to be a new tombs king are in the neibourhood :victory:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! cloak of dunes is gone :cray:

looks good but cloak of dunes going, RAGE!!!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Good grief that stuff looks nasty! But since I still have a backlog of nearly one hundred vampire counts models to paint....I won't be partaking in this corpsefest


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks good, but I don't think we are going to se it in a long time yet.


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, without any sort of release date I can't use it as an excuse not to finish the TK I've got now so at least that's something. But I am looking forward to seeing where they go with the army.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! cloak of dunes is gone :cray:
> 
> looks good but cloak of dunes going, RAGE!!!


Awww, how am I going to use my flying carpet?

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/3356/limit/recent


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Tomb Kings look nice...*adds to list of armies to buy in 2012...*


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers Wraith.

I'll be interested to see how much this develops - the Curse rule sounds nasty. How do you feel about the changes (supposed) Wraith, considering your Tomb Kings?


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

This is great but kinda annoying as i bought the tomb kings book so thats kinda money wasted on my part . But meh. I have loved TK for ages and knowing they are getting a re-release will get me going on them. Love all the Egyption stuff. Necrons were the closest thing in 40k so i've started them as well 
But good news anyway. nice find


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> How do you feel about the changes (supposed) Wraith, considering your Tomb Kings?


for the most part I like the direction they seem to be going in. Especially the Ushabti which have been, imho, fairly underpowered to date. That and the idea that I will be able to raise 2d6 skellies makes me all tingly. 

One thing I really hated when comparing the VC's and the Kings was the ridiculous disparity between the abilities of each to raise the skellies. This change alone would be HUGE for the Kings as an army!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice catch Wraith, some really interesting possibilities there. Does this mean we will see a return of The Wraithlord's Tomb Kings? :wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Embalmed + Hellfire Sword on Khornate Lord = Potential 38 Wounds. One hit kill with that going around.

Ritual Blades aren't bad, turning them into 3+ hitters. Still Str 5 is a bit shit.

Incantation of Bane is deadly on Elves and Star Dragons.

Bone Giant Elder seems a bit like a Shaggoth Champion. Inherently cool, but'll probably be cool. Plus, an "older" Giant? What's the point in calling a dead thing "older"? It won't make a difference, so I hope they change the name on that.

Elder Dragon, Elder Ogre, Elder Giant, but Elder Bone, Undead, Zombie Giant? What's the point in that?

I'm not too sure on Incantation of Vermin. Poison? Yes. KB? Not really. 

And Cloak of Dunes, removes for some shitty little Incantation? That was as bad a move as Charm of the Jaguar warrior.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Does this mean we will see a return of The Wraithlord's Tomb Kings?


It's a good bet


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

awww.... My casket is getting nerfed. ;-; On the other hand you can hit stuff that can't see you, but now that you can fail incantations, and have to roll stuff that can see you, it seems like it won't be as effective. 

Aside from that I am loving most the improvements. We'll actually be able to logically have battle standards now!

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

...

God damn it.

I'm going to end up starting a TK army again, aren't I?

Anyone know of a method of painting masses of bone to a decent level of quality that _isn't_ soul-crushingly tedious?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

First, fill a flock tub with Gryphonne Sepia. I mean _fill_. Then, spray them all Deneb with spray gun. dip in tub of Gryphonne, then drybrush whole ranks Bleached Bone with a tank brush. Figure that'd do the job...


----------

